# 47 & so need advice please



## kaykay1970 (Jul 16, 2016)

Hi ladies, I’m back after 18 months.. Really need some advice and I know this is the best place to find it.  My dilemma is I’m nearly 48, just had AMH results back & they are 3.3 (18 months ago it was 7.3).  I have high natural killer cells and had last natural pregnancy last summer, but sadly miscarried.  My cousin has offered to be a surrogate for me, but I have to be realistic & Im aware chances of a pregnancy using my eggs is very very slim.  She has now offered to be a donor which is amazing  - but I’m so concerned that having high NKC will result in miscarriage.  Has anyone had positive experience with treatment for NKC ? I really am praying, that this will be the answer to my life long dream of becoming a mummy.  Welcome any advice or experiences ladies. Thanking u in advance ❤


----------



## deblovescats (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi kaykay
Sorry you're having such a tough time. I don't have advice/experience to offer with regard to NKC but wanted to respond. I can see your concerns about pregnancy - have you discussed treatment for NKC with your clinic? Obviously there are a few women who can get pregnant with OE after 45 but it is much harder. Would it be possible to use donor egg and your cousin to be a surrogate, or use your cousin's eggs and an unknown surrogate? Just a thought ....
Good luck


----------



## kaykay1970 (Jul 16, 2016)

Many thanks for reply Deb, I’m going to possibly think along lines of using a surrogate (not my cousin). This is a long journey, all my adult life actually- will get appointment to see my consultant and hopefully get the ball rolling 🤞🤞xx


----------



## deblovescats (Jun 23, 2012)

Good luck whatever you decide to do


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

All the best with yr treatment xx


----------



## kaykay1970 (Jul 16, 2016)

Thank you so much xx


----------

